# What 3ds System do you own?



## iAqua (Apr 5, 2016)

Hey guys! I'm just wondering what type of 3ds you have? New or old XL or not? Limited edition or not? Here's a list of mine.


New 3ds XL Hyrule GOLD
3ds XL Pikachu Yellow
3ds XL Mario Red
3ds Red


----------



## Takeshineale128 (Apr 5, 2016)

Old red 3DS & old red 3DS XL "New Super Mario Bros. 2 Special Edition"


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 5, 2016)

I only own a cosmo black o3ds and a flare red o3ds.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 5, 2016)

Launchday Cosmo black.
Ambassador ftw


----------



## exangel (Apr 5, 2016)

I have
A Hyrule Edition n3ds XL
A Black n3ds XL
A regular n3ds with hello kitty coverplates
And 4 other systems that are going to be presents to other people:
A Black n3ds XL
A blue/black o3ds XL
A purple o3ds
A red/black 2ds


all with a9lh/aureinand


----------



## ihaveahax (Apr 5, 2016)

"Cosmo Black" original 3DS, not the exact same one as the one I got back in 2011 because that one died randomly and I had to get it fixed by Nintendo.

"New Black" New 3DS XL, got one after the hinge on my "new" "original 3DS" broke. then got a second one later after....

"Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer" New 3DS, because I liked the smaller model. but then I replaced it with the new XL again, but I still have it.

"Aqua Blue" original 3DS, my brother's old console before he got my "old" "new XL".

"Crimson Red" 2DS, the only console I got specifically for hacking, and was my first experience with emunand and custom firmware.

I have all of these right now, and all of them have arm9loaderhax.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 5, 2016)

Metallic Black N3DS XL
Aqua Blue O3DS XL (Pokémon X bundle)
Black and Blue 2DS
And a bricked N3DS that I have now disassembled just for fun...


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 5, 2016)

None.
I like my consoles to have games before I jump in, and I already have a DS.


----------



## Temarile (Apr 5, 2016)

White New 3DS (regular) and "Cosmos Black" original 3DS


----------



## mgrev (Apr 5, 2016)

Cosmo Black o3ds(with white buttons, i replaced them), and an aqua blue o3ds


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 5, 2016)

Originally owned a O3DS Flame Red.
I own now:
Dragon Quest Monsters 2 Special Edition O3DS LL
Cosmic Black O3DS (burner 3DS, for testing firmwares etc)

I have a white N3DS LL in the mail from amazon and in my hands, a white N3DS to send back.


----------



## Jao Chu (Apr 5, 2016)

Black/silver O3DS XL
White O3DS XL
New 3DS XL Dark green/whateveritscalled

All nand modded and a9lh'ed. Life is gooood


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 5, 2016)

exangel said:


> A regular n3ds with hello kitty coverplates



;-;
Me 3DS has an Amaterasu decal tho.


----------



## raystriker (Apr 5, 2016)

I just own a red 2DS. Cuz I'm p00r


----------



## SomeGamer (Apr 5, 2016)

An old aqua blue and a New black. Nothing fancy.


----------



## blaisedinsd (Apr 5, 2016)

Blue 3DS XL
LE Link Between Worlds Gold/Black Triforce 3DS XL
Blue 2DS


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 5, 2016)

NES Special edition O3DS XL. Before that one I had a TLOZ: A Link Between Worlds special edition O3DS XL, but the headphone jack broke, so I went to get it swapped out at EBGames.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 5, 2016)

Old 3DS black and 2DS Red


----------



## Lightyose (Apr 5, 2016)

OLD 3DS XL(Blue/Black) 9.2 SysNand, 11.0 EmuNand
Condition: Harmodded and has Luma3ds CFW GatewayNand
Things to do with it: Install A9lh... maybe one day...


----------



## Blue (Apr 5, 2016)

O3DS XL (blue) but I will soon(tm) replace with black shell and red stylus.


----------



## weatMod (Apr 5, 2016)

1 US launch day cosmo black ambassador regular 3ds 4.5

1  US 3ds xl blue 4.4

1 AU N3ds xl blue 9.0

all pristine condition   have all original packing in perfect condition

but want to  unload the 1st 2 i never use them anymore


----------



## 8BitWonder (Apr 5, 2016)

black O3DS, and black N3DSXL


----------



## fille (Apr 5, 2016)

1 pal old 3ds-1 pal 3ds xl-1 pal new 3ds xl-1 pal legend of zelda limited edition new 3ds xl
all 3 hacked,zelda edition unopened.


----------



## Seriel (Apr 5, 2016)

Still using blue ambassador 3ds.


----------



## iAqua (Apr 5, 2016)

My.. There's a lot of ambassador systems on this thread, suprising.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Apr 5, 2016)

-Midnight Purple 3DS. This is my pirated machine, have a DSTwo "plus" (regular DSTwo sticker but with the plus hardware) to run GW mode and also installed rxTools because why not. Everything works ok so I wont bother upgrading my hacks.
-Pokemon XY Edition Red 3DS XL. Bricked ATM, installed nand mod myself but I lack a compatible card reader.
-White AC HHD bundle New 3DS. This is my legit machine. Was the only way to get a normal sized New 3DS and was cheap so I just bought it, I still have the download code and Amiibo cards sealed.


----------



## Daggot (Apr 5, 2016)

A Cosmo black o3ds non XL.


----------



## Seriel (Apr 5, 2016)

iAqua said:


> My.. There's a lot of ambassador systems on this thread, suprising.


I don't see the point in investing in a n3ds when my ambassador one is perfectly intact.


----------



## iAqua (Apr 5, 2016)

Jackus said:


> I don't see the point in investing in a n3ds when my ambassador one is perfectly intact.


Not questioning it, just surprised there are so many on this thread.



If it breaks get a new3ds <3


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 5, 2016)

Flame Red o3DS


----------



## Seriel (Apr 5, 2016)

iAqua said:


> If it breaks get a new3ds <3


Yep that's the plan.


----------



## CeeDee (Apr 5, 2016)

I have 10 n3DS, all hacked with CFW, 25 o3DS with CFW, a 2DS that I bricked, 6 Gateways, a Sky3DS, 2 DS2+, & Knuckles.


----------



## AutumnWolf (Apr 5, 2016)

-O3DSXL NSMB2 Edition running LumaCFW
-Black O3DS no CFW installed on this one, I downgraded it tho


----------



## iAqua (Apr 5, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> I have 10 n3DS, all hacked with CFW, 25 o3DS with CFW, a 2DS that I bricked, 6 Gateways, a Sky3DS, 2 DS2+, & Knuckles.


Umm... Really?.


----------



## KingBlank (Apr 5, 2016)

N3ds black and O3ds black, I got a blue O3ds at launch too but I've sold that since.


----------



## Nikki_swap (Apr 5, 2016)

A black new 3ds xl, would do anything ti trade it for a regular white new 3ds


----------



## iAqua (Apr 5, 2016)

Nikki_swap said:


> A black new 3ds xl, would do anything ti trade it for a regular white new 3ds


You could sell it will a9lh + aureinand for a bit, then order a happy home designer/pokemon red blue new 3ds. Or import one from eur/japan.


----------



## Nikki_swap (Apr 5, 2016)

iAqua said:


> You could sell it will a9lh + aureinand for a bit, then order a happy home designer/pokemon red blue new 3ds. Or import one from eur/japan.


I have ton of content that i bought to for it so, i would have to get the other 3ds before i decide to sell it


----------



## TheLittlestBowl (Apr 5, 2016)

Midnight Purple O3DS(one of the reasons I finally caved and bought a 3ds, this and KH : DDD).


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 5, 2016)

A black N3DSXL with A9LH installed and four $.69 letter/number stickers on it.


----------



## dpad_5678 (Apr 5, 2016)

Great. Now here comes the kiddos Sol1d guld Noo 3ds exl x100000


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 5, 2016)

dpad_5678 said:


> Sol1d guld Noo 3ds exl x100000


mmm whatcha smea


----------



## ac3ds (Apr 5, 2016)

I own:
2DS Blue (region swapped Japan)
O3DS Black (AuREINand plan to arm9)
New3DSXL Black (No hax)


----------



## Viri (Apr 5, 2016)

Some ugly as shit red Mario and Luigi o3DS-XL that I got for free, due to it being broken. It has menuhax, I wanna arm9 it, but I have TWL or w/e on it, and I dunno how to remove it, and fear it'll brick it. Ugh, I regret installing that, nothing on DSi was any good, and playing GBA games without arm9 is gay. :/ http://i5.walmartimages.com/dfw/dce07b8c-dec6/k2-_84df1cf8-9b0a-450c-aee5-a2685d261277.v1.jpg <--- Fugly as fuck!

I also have a silver year of Luigi o3DS-XL, I'll probably arm9 it soon, since it doesn't have TWL.


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 5, 2016)

I've got a new 3ds XL hyrule edition on arm9. Before that I had a red old 3ds with rxtools, and my first 3ds was an ambassador blue one (I was at a midnight party when the 3ds first was launched at GameStop).


----------



## iAqua (Apr 5, 2016)

Viri said:


> Some ugly as shit red Mario and Luigi o3DS-XL that I got for free, due to it being broken. It has menuhax, I wanna arm9 it, but I have TWL or w/e on it, and I dunno how to remove it, and fear it'll brick it. Ugh, I regret installing that, nothing on DSi was any good, and playing GBA games without arm9 is gay. :/ http://i5.walmartimages.com/dfw/dce07b8c-dec6/k2-_84df1cf8-9b0a-450c-aee5-a2685d261277.v1.jpg <--- Fugly as fuck!
> 
> I also have a silver year of Luigi o3DS-XL, I'll probably arm9 it soon, since it doesn't have TWL.


http://gbatemp.net/threads/re-install-agb-and-twl-with-this-tutorial.421920/ This should fix it. Then you can a9lh.


----------



## stl25 (Apr 5, 2016)

O3DS XL (Red)
N3DS XL (New Black)
N3DS XL (Hyrule Edition)


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 5, 2016)

Viri said:


> playing GBA games without arm9 is gay.


ヽ( ͠^  ͜ゝ͠^ )ﾉ


----------



## LuigiXL (Apr 5, 2016)

2DS White/Red
White N3DS
White O3DS
Fire Emblem XL
Zelda ALBW XL
and of course..
Luigi XL


----------



## Seriel (Apr 5, 2016)

How can people stand the xl? Its just far huger than it needs to be. Waayyy too big for me.


----------



## CitizenSnips (Apr 5, 2016)

I have a New Super Mario bros. 2 designed old 3dsxl and a normal red and black 2ds, both with A9LH aureinand


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 5, 2016)

Jackus said:


> How can people stand the xl? Its just far huger than it needs to be. Waayyy too big for me.


When I got my red old 3ds I was used to a larger console (the PS Vita), and I couldn't stand how small the 3ds was. One of the many, many reasons I got an new 3ds XL.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Apr 5, 2016)

Black New Nintendo 3DS XL
Ocarina of Time Edition Old 3DS


----------



## CitizenSnips (Apr 5, 2016)

Jackus said:


> How can people stand the xl? Its just far huger than it needs to be. Waayyy too big for me.


I like the xl because my hands are kinda big lol


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 5, 2016)

Everything in my sig, and I'll be picking up the Fates N3DS XL in May :3


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 6, 2016)

Black New 3DS with A9LH AuReiNand updated sysnand.
#A9LHMasterRace


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 6, 2016)

Jackus said:


> How can people stand the xl? Its just far huger than it needs to be. Waayyy too big for me.


For me it's because I have the opposite problem, the regular sizes are bloody tiny.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Apr 7, 2016)

Blue/black 2DS. Plan on eventually buying a new3DS, cant decide between the big screens or the faceplates

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Keylogger (Apr 7, 2016)

Majora's Mask Limited Edition N3DS


----------



## wormdood (Apr 7, 2016)

og3ds Cosmo black (ambassador) (my first launch day console) 
o3ds xl black (traded a blue/black 2ds for it)
n3dsxl hyrule edition (just got it last week) (like McDonalds . . .  im lovin' it)


----------



## zoogie (Apr 7, 2016)

I look at this thread and wonder how the hell it doesn't have a poll. :/
(OP, you can still add one - multiple selections plz)


----------



## pbanj (Apr 7, 2016)

Black new 3ds xl that I got after I sold my year of luigi o3ds XL. It's running a9oh

Pink o3ds XL, its the wifes. It's running a9lh


----------



## pwsincd (Apr 7, 2016)

Sold both my red and black launch era o3ds when 4.5 fw was a thing .


----------



## SapphireDaisy (Aug 19, 2016)

blue old 3ds


----------



## Serath (Aug 19, 2016)

Just an O3DS XL. I don't feel the NEED to upgrade till they start releasing a lot more exclusive N3DS titles.


----------



## RShadowBolt (Oct 2, 2016)

Im in the same boat as Serath


----------



## Seriel (Oct 2, 2016)

Red o3ds - Broken
Blue o3ds - Bricked
Black n3ds - My current system
None are xl because that's too big for me


----------



## Blue (Oct 2, 2016)

Aqib Ali said:


> O3DS XL (blue) but I will soon(tm) replace with black shell and red stylus.


Black N3DS.


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 7, 2016)

Black New 3DS XL which I got for free :3


----------



## EmanueleBGN (Oct 7, 2016)

The fist Aqua Blue and now a New XL blue


----------



## plasma (Oct 7, 2016)

3DS - Red
3DS XL - Red
N3DS - Black w/ Groudon/Kyogre plates
N3DSXL - Sun/Moon edition (pre-ordered
2DS - Black and Red.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 7, 2016)

I haven't updated my collection in this thread since the day it was created, so I'll go ahead and post the current 3DSs I now own today. Both 3DS models I own have A9LH installed; my old collection (see first page) only had Menuhax.

Metallic blue New3DS XL

Aqua Blue Old3DS XL (Pokémon X bundle)


----------



## cheuble (Oct 7, 2016)

Flame Red O3DS
Cosmos Black O3DS
OR/AS Pikachu Edition N3DS
A9LH and Luma3DS for the 3


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 7, 2016)

A black N3DSXL with A9LH installed. I just use it for various emulated games and Minesweeper now.


----------



## iAqua (Oct 7, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> A black N3DSXL with A9LH installed. I just use it for various emulated games and Minesweeper now.


That's cool ;p. I'll try installing that later.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

added poll


----------

